# [CLOSED] celeste + 30 free diys :D



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

edit: looked all over and could not find sahara again :/ thanks for coming!!
hi!! *celeste* is on my island : D im im *august* so you’re most likely, but not guaranteed to get a *leo sculpture recipe* if you don’t already have it!! entrance fee is either 1 NMT or an item to keep/catalogue from my wishlist linked here: https://nook.exchange/u/mikatana !! (im fine with just cataloguing, just let me know hehe) follow the fence and make a right, and it should lead you to celeste :> there’s no meteor shower, but you can come get a recipe from her!! i am the girl wearing the duck apron and crown :> *please leave through the airport*, not the minus button to allow for proper saving, thanks! : D
if you would like to come, please join the queue linked here:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/a4534576
		

i have a lot of free recipes by the entrance, take as many as you need!!


----------



## fleaster (May 14, 2020)

On my way! Bringing over the cute chair


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

fleaster said:


> On my way! Bringing over the cute chair


thank you so much


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 14, 2020)

hi! ill join the queue after I finish up a trade, ill bring over the white upright piano!


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> hi! ill join the queue after I finish up a trade, ill bring over the white upright piano!


oh wow thank you so much!! since it’s kind of expensive, im fine with just cataloguing it if you’d like : D


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 14, 2020)

mikatana said:


> oh wow thank you so much!! since it’s kind of expensive, im fine with just cataloguing it if you’d like : D



I have an extra one anyways xD thought I was trading with someone but they just wanted to catalog instead so I really dont mind!


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I have an extra one anyways xD thought I was trading with someone but they just wanted to catalog instead so I really dont mind!


aw thank you!! much appreciated


----------



## kookey (May 14, 2020)

On my way! I’m bring two train sets for catalog


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

kookey said:


> On my way! I’m bring two train sets for catalog


tysm!!


----------



## Mayor Mae (May 14, 2020)

joined your queue! i’ll bring the cream diner sofa for you to keep


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

Mayor Mae said:


> joined your queue! i’ll bring the cream diner sofa for you to keep


thank you so much!!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 14, 2020)

Omw with a nook mile c:


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

rawrrawrmonster said:


> Omw with a nook mile c:


late, but thank you for coming!!


----------



## edrinaline (May 14, 2020)




----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

edrinaline said:


> View attachment 258690


four runner  tysm king


----------



## Foxtrot422 (May 14, 2020)

I would like to come by! is it still open?


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

Foxtrot422 said:


> I would like to come by!


hi!! im not online at the moment, but i will be back after i eat dinner!! sorry for the inconvenience!!


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 14, 2020)

I have book stands may I come?


----------



## Foxtrot422 (May 14, 2020)

mikatana said:


> hi!! im not online at the moment, but i will be back after i eat dinner!! sorry for the inconvenience!!


no problem! I'll keep an eye out


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I have book stands may I come?


hi!! im currently eating dinner, but ill be back in about 30 minutes if that’s ok? sorry about that!!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Foxtrot422 said:


> no problem! I'll keep an eye out


ill let you know first when i open again : D thank you!!


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 14, 2020)

mikatana said:


> hi!! im currently eating dinner, but ill be back in about 30 minutes if that’s ok? sorry about that!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah! Take your time food is important hehe


----------



## Xdee (May 14, 2020)

Hii I can bring the garden faucet for catalog


----------



## helbels (May 14, 2020)

i’d like to come when you’re open again!


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii I can bring the garden faucet for catalog


hello! im back and the link is updated!! thanks for waiting!! :>

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



helbels said:


> i’d like to come when you’re open again! ☺


hello! im back and the link is updated!! thanks for waiting!! :>


----------



## wilky (May 14, 2020)

Do you still need a bbq?


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 14, 2020)

wilky said:


> Do you still need a bbq?


yea if i could catalogue it that would be great!!  thank you!!


----------



## wilky (May 14, 2020)

Absolutely. Im trying to get in now. It looks either silver or white I cant see  but I have it with me.


----------



## Muddy (May 15, 2020)

TYVM


----------



## maefuwafuwa (May 15, 2020)

Muddy said:


> TYVM


np! thanks for coming!


----------

